# Looking to get first Glock



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Been buying Sig for quite a while and finally decided to look into a Glock 
for carry. 

Right now it's between the G26 or G27 (Current is a P2022 9mm or P250 40) 
The P250 Compact and the 23 are about the same size and not hard for me to
carry. 

Just curious if any of the glock barrels are interchangeable, meaning can you get a 
G27 and then buy a G33 357 barrel to move to the gun in order to run 357sig ammo
which should load up in the G27 Mags, I can do this with my P250, only change from 40 to 357
is the barrel.

Also someone suggested the 27 over the 26 as I could buy 9mm Mags and put in the 
9mm barrel for range time if I wanted to keep the cost down or if I take my daughter shooting
as the 40 would be a bit much for starting out...

Finally is the Gen4 worth the extra $80, other than changed harder trigger pull complaints
and better textured grip, whats the big difference...

I can get a NIB 27 or 26 for $469


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

1) I would go for a G26 over a G27 because (for me personally) the .40 caliber can be snappy with such a short barrel and the small G27 grip doesn't help. Additionally you get +1 extra bullets with the G26

2) Im sure there are G27 conversions to 9mm, not sure about .357 sig I think there might be not sure

3) Gen4? NOT worth the extra $80 at all... Unless your buying the G27 (the Gen4 has a double reduced recoil spring with the .40 calibers) and even then i don't think its worth it

P.s.

Have you looked at the Glock 30 in .45 acp, not as snappy of a gun but yet maintains small size of the 26 and 27 (plus you have 10 rounds of it vs. 9 of .40


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hrk said:


> Been buying Sig for quite a while and finally decided to look into a Glock
> for carry.
> 
> Right now it's between the G26 or G27 (Current is a P2022 9mm or P250 40)
> ...


Yes, you can buy a Glock factory .357 barrel made for the Glock 33 and drop it into a G27 to get a .357 option.

You can't do that with a Glock factory 9mm (G26) barrel, because the width of the barrel is different at the rear, near the breechface. But, you can get a specially made aftermarket barrel made by another company to drop in and shoot 9mm in a .40-sized gun. You'd probably need 9mm magazines for this set-up to shoot reliably.

Unless you want the ambidextrous magazine release, or the frame of a Gen3 G26/G27/G33 is a tiny bit too large for your hand, the Gen4 subcompact guns offer no real advantage over the Gen3 guns. All the Gen3 subcompacts already have the dual-coil recoil spring; they've always had it, right from the day they were introduced.

jakeleinen1, the G30 is larger than the G26/27/33 guns; it's approximately the same height and length as a G19/G23/G32, but thicker. It's considered a subcompact in the large-frame (.45 ACP and 10mm) lineup, but it's considerably larger than the small-frame subcompacts. If a person wants a .45 caliber bullet in a G26/G27/G33 size package, the closest you can get is the G39 in .45 GAP caliber, and even then, the slide is slightly thicker.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The Glock 27 is a drop in conversion to .357 Sig. You can use the same magazines; you need a new barrel.

Test shooting both if you can. I think the .40 is a better defensive round than the 9mm (a lot of others disagree). The ammo is more expensive than 9mm so your financial situation comes into play. The Glock 26 and Glock 27 are identical in size and weight so it is only the ballistics that come into play.

But note that very, very few police departments (maybe none) are switching to 9mm, where as many are (or already have) switched to .40 or .357 Sig (Some have switched to .45 so a Glock 36 or a Glock 30 are an option. The G36 is a single stack and conceals well.).


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Good information, I have a Sig P250 compact in 40
it's one of the "convertible" type guns, 357, 40, 45, 9mm, size etc.

My interest in the 26/27 is because this would replace
the P250 for carry as I've had to send it back to Sig
for repairs and it's failure rate is high. Once back it might
be fine, but it will take a while to earn my trust.

My thoughts were by getting the 40 I could easily
go 357, which you confirmed, and that provides even
more flexibility, I like the 357 round....

As for the 9mm conversion, I was thinking
that it would allow more range time, while 
ammo isn't a problem and cutting costs are not
paramount, it's still prudent, IMHO if you can get more
trigger time and my daughter could go 
with me and fire the 9 with the extended mag.

On any of the above I could go with an extended mag
for range duty.

The G23 is similar to my P250 Compact and I was going 
to go that route, however, you can make a G27 like a G23 with
an extended Mag but you can't go the other way...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

hrk said:


> ... you can make a G27 like a G23 with
> an extended Mag but you can't go the other way...


With a hacksaw. Sure, why not?


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

hacksaws were not on my preferred gunsmithing technique list LOL


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hrk said:


> Been buying Sig for quite a while and finally decided to look into a Glock
> for carry.
> 
> Right now it's between the G26 or G27 (Current is a P2022 9mm or P250 40)
> ...


I still prefer the Gen 3's myself.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> I still prefer the Gen 3's myself.


Amen broda
Me too


----------



## DOBBYGUY (Oct 28, 2011)

Glock 26 not recommended if you have XL hands. I have big hands and made the mistake of purchasing a Glock 26 without trying or shooting one first, big mistake because it doesn't fit right in my hands while a shooting. Now the pistol just seats in my safe.


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

can you put the double recoil spring with metal guide rod from the Gen 4
into the Gen 3


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

*no brainer for me*

I once sold my G26 and missed it so much I had to buy another. 

The 9mm is a cheap effective round, especially with premium defense ammo. There is no reason to buy more expensive, .40 ammo that kicks more. The 9mm in the G26 is sharp enough without extra kick. That's my two cents worth.

Good Luck brother


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

hrk said:


> can you put the double recoil spring with metal guide rod from the Gen 4
> into the Gen 3


No.
I have a Gen4 Glock 22 and use 9mm and 357 SIG Lone Wolf barrels snd reloads in it with no problems what so ever and have not had to get a different recoil spring, the factory spring works on all 3. Not the case with my Gen3. I have specific springs for each application or I get malfunctions.


----------



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

I can tell you in my opinion Glock is a good carry gun. I own a Glock 17 (9mm full frame) and thats my normal carry gun. I chose it for the lack of safty's that the user has to acually operate and the comfort of the gun in my hand. I will say the trigger is not a crisp pull right out of the box but you can go to GlockStore.com - Glock Parts & Accessories, Glock Magazines & Apparel and order a Fulcrum trigger kit for it. Ita a drop in kit takes no time at all to install and you can adjust the trigger weight as well as pretravel and over travel. I put one in my Glock and it was a big change for the better. I also recently aquired a Ruger P94 .40 and have been carring that one for a few days and prefer the Glock. The biggest reason as far as these 2 guns are concerned is the loaded chamber indicator on the Glock. I just feel a sence of comfort when I feel that little raised nub and know my gun has a chambered round without needing to check the chamber.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

postmaster said:


> I once sold my G26 and missed it so much I had to buy another.
> 
> The 9mm is a cheap effective round, especially with premium defense ammo. There is no reason to buy more expensive, .40 ammo that kicks more. The 9mm in the G26 is sharp enough without extra kick. That's my two cents worth.
> 
> Good Luck brother


I agree. Good Defensive rounds, and shot placement with a 9mm over the 27's snappy shots.


----------

